# Hana Kimura - Leader of the Tokyo Cyber Squad



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114274969939263488


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

DAMN!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This girl looks to awesome for WWE


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

With Toni ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

About time!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Cobra said:


> About time!


Yeah, i thought so too! 

:noshit2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

metallon said:


> Yeah, i thought so too!
> 
> :noshit2


Better late than never.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Cobra said:


> Better late than never.


Well she's just 21 and she has her whole career ahead of her, so it's not really late. Hana already seems to have a lot of charisma and really solid in-ring skills. And of course she certainly has the looks. I think she can become another big japanese export!


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Hana is real fucking great. Definitely a star to watch out for over the next year. She signed a one year deal with STARDOM so it won't be this year, but I can't rule out WWE approaching her with an offer next year.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

metallon said:


> Well she's just 21 and she has her whole career ahead of her, so it's not really late. Hana already seems to have a lot of charisma and really solid in-ring skills. And of course she certainly has the looks. I think she can become another big japanese export!


Oh I know, I agree.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

@Phantom Stranger ;


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

About time someone made this one. I contemplated it for months, but held back since I didn't think 98% of the forum would know her.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Cute. <3


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I literally love her new hair color!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Like Shawn and Diesel, Hana and bodyguard Rebel Kel ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122015630587097090


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Back when Hana was the newest member and Daughter Kyoto Kimura for Oedo Tai I've been on this Train for her. I approve of this and people forget, maybe not seeing Sendai Girls that Hana can actually go in the Ring.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123433668830212096


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty funny meme ...










... HANAISM!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hana as Andras :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice backside ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Japanese womens wrestlers and throwing up the peace sign in a picture... name me a more iconic duo!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Really hope she comes to America soon. WWE or AEW, i'm not fussy. Just want her on TV I can see on a regular basis :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Really hope she comes to America soon. WWE or AEW, i'm not fussy. Just want her on TV I can see on a regular basis :lol


She just signed full time to Stardom, so I don't see that happening for a long time. She's still young and still has a way to go inside the ring. But Hana is the next breakout star from Stardom, she's got the looks and Charisma to go a long way and she's a big WWE mark. 

By the way the next photo book been done by Stardom is been done on Hana. Expect that to be the biggest seller for them by a good distance.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

looper007 said:


> She just signed full time to Stardom, so I don't see that happening for a long time. She's still young and still has a way to go inside the ring. But Hana is the next breakout star from Stardom, she's got the looks and Charisma to go a long way and she's a big WWE mark.
> 
> *By the way the next photo book been done by Stardom is been done on Hana. Expect that to be the biggest seller for them by a good distance.*


Thanks for the info. Guess i've got to be patient :lol

Pardon my ignorance, but what is this photo book thing? I'm assuming a collection of photos that they sell to fans?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Thanks for the info. Guess i've got to be patient :lol
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what is this photo book thing? I'm assuming a collection of photos that they sell to fans?


Most of the Stardom rosters has done one, Mayu, Hazuki, Utami, Momo, Starlight Kid, Jungle kyona, Arisa and Saki have all done one. Pretty much photos of them in fancy locations in bikini's and their wrestling gear. They sell them at shows and online too. Most sell out pretty quick and most don't. But I reckon Hana's will sell pretty quickly.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Most of the Stardom rosters has done one, Mayu, Hazuki, Utami, Momo, Starlight Kid, Jungle kyona, Arisa and Saki have all done one. Pretty much photos of them in fancy locations in bikini's and their wrestling gear. They sell them at shows and online too. Most sell out pretty quick and most don't. But I reckon Hana's will sell pretty quickly.


Would really appreciate if you could point me to the best play to buy this when it's released. For research purposes obviously......


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Would really appreciate if you could point me to the best play to buy this when it's released. For research purposes obviously......


haha I wouldn't really know as I don't buy them myself. I'm sure someone on here will probably tell you. E-Bay would be a good shout to find them too.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

looper007 said:


> haha I wouldn't really know as I don't buy them myself. I'm sure someone on here will probably tell you. E-Bay would be a good shout to find them too.


Not really the thought of thing I would buy these days. Last thing that would be considered close would be some of the Divas DVDs that WWE did years ago.

Hana is just all kinds of lovely though


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Would really appreciate if you could point me to the best play to buy this when it's released. For research purposes obviously......


https://stardom-world.ecwid.com/


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Platt said:


> https://stardom-world.ecwid.com/












Legend. Much appreciated


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

are her eyes naturally blue?! ive never seen that before!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wonder if there are some uncensored versions of this.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hana in a new Stardom Photobook. She did sorta a Gravure/Photobook like one a few years back with her in a Bikini pretty much the whole Photoshoot, so I look forward to what this one looks like.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I love those boots!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, Hana ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140046276794318848


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

You have to respect someone like Hana. She's just someone who knows her own worth and put's it over huge. She just carries herself like a star, I don't see her been someone who has any self doubt in herself. Look at her photo shoots, she has the same thing Trish Stratus had. She just knows to make herself look good. You need someone like that in a wrestling company. She might not be the best wrestler in terms of her in ring work (she's solid and will get better) but she's by far the biggest talent in Stardom who has that Star quality that will carry her outside Japan one day.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God, she's so damn sexy!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That Photobook merks her previous one. I just need someone to upload the Video for it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

HoHo said:


> That Photobook merks her previous one. I just need someone to upload the Video for it.


She's grown into herself, I think she was only 18 and just in the business when she did the other one. Now she's more comfortable in her body and knows she's hot, and is able to work the camera. I definitely think near the end of the run with Oedo Tai, and with her new character she's found herself. 

I definitely put her in the top 5 sexiest female wrestlers in the world. Alexa, Mandy, Hana, Asuka, Peyton for me.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

HoHo said:


> That Photobook merks her previous one. I just need someone to upload the Video for it.







Closet you get to one I'm afraid, the money Stardom would make from a DVD of this shoot would be decent.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Here's a quick 10 minute match between Hana with about a year and a half of experience and one of the best in the world, Hikaru Shida.

Hikaru controls the match early on and then starts working Hana's back with her back breakers and crab submission. And Hana takes her vertical suplex over the top rope and a shot from her kendo stick before making her comeback to force the time limit draw.

k4FN21PXnr2QeKpjUFs


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's so pretty!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

They’re selling copies of some of the pictures from both books looks like it limited to ten of each https://stardom-world.ecwid.com/#!/Portraits/c/36505241/offset=0&sort=normal if they were autographed I might pick up one but for plain pictures it’s too much. Glad I managed to secure both books.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160919919346667522


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hana debuted a new hairstyle which looks totally dope!!!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


> Hana debuted a new hairstyle which looks totally dope!!!


The woman in the bottom left is not a fan of the new hair! :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> The woman in the bottom left is not a fan of the new hair! :lol


That's Hazuki! She's only a fan of herself, but i love Hazuki! She is very talented!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That look is pretty cool. One thing you can always count on with Hana is that she is ever-changing.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Samurai TV accidentally put Hana twice :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be upset if there were two of her!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hana is just so damn beautiful!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I really wish Hana would come to the US very soon and join the NXT roster!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She just turned 22 today!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow this girl is totally WWE Material. Next DIVAS CHAMP in 6 years.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AD-TEAM (Sep 8, 2019)

YEAH SEEMS LIKE THAT


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dream match on sunday! Two of my favorites!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: 5 Star Grand Prix Spoiler



She won! :mark


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175655874129358848


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

A little throwback ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186218580854988801


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

New ad for Stardom:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199905083657342976


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh man, Hana looks so freakin' hot in this business outfit!

[YOUTUBE]Q0IdiMuYwh[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Hana went back in time for her tag match with Kagetsu today.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Hana Kimura is definitely the most random fan thread I've seen on this site.. She's not even a stand out in Stardom.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

😭😭😭


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I refuse to let this thread die! Please keep up the memories of Hana guys, like her beautiful smile that lightened up the whole world! 🥺🌸


----------



## Thorsten (May 26, 2020)

Metallon,
what a tragedy... Such a wonderful thread you've created here. The pictures of Hana Kimura are all so graceful and she herself was really a very, very charming person. Before, I did not even know her and I ended up here rather by chance. Nevertheless I want to show my gratitude, because it moves me deeply. What a dark abyss she must have looked into to act like this out of this misery. I am very, very sorry about all this. Rest in peace, Hana.

Moonlight
It seems the world lies buried
And now by moon is lit;
How blissful is the peace
That now embraces it!

The breezes must be silent,
So gently does it shine;
They murmur in their weaving
Und finally decline.

And what does not awaken
In the glow of day to blossom,
Will open as a night time flower
Sending forth nocturnal perfume.

How unused to such a peace
For so long have I been!
Be within my life
The full and loving moon. 

~ Theodor Storm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful words Thorsten and thank you so much for this! I'm in so much pain right now and i miss her deeply! This world isn't the same anymore without Hana and she can't be replaced by anyone! Hope she found her peace now! 🙏🏻😭💔


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stardom released their tribute video on YouTube including two matches. It'll be tough once they start running shows again. She'd been such a strong presence on them for so long and now there's a void that nobody can fill. There will never be another, she was one of a kind. I miss you, Hana.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

She would have been a mega star in the US if she ever came over here. So sad


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Damian528Hz (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello, I am Damian Hertz. I made a tribute video for Hana a while back & figured I'd share it with this thread. I love this thread. RIP Hana, we miss you. Thank you.

Link - 



 YES SIR!


----------

